# New coffee corner



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The dalek has arrived (thanks to Lee







) so I have relocated from the kitchen! Just went out and bought a new sideboard to hold all coffee related paraphernalia.

Missus seems happy and has wasted no time reorganising.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Whoa, they look so imposing. What are you upgrading from the ROK?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! 

That is all! ?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Woah. That is a beast!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great. where did you get the sideboard?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

glevum said:


> Looks great. where did you get the sideboard?


Global Furniture in Nailsworth. I think that they have a branch in Stonehouse and in Gloucester as well.

perfect size, nice oak top. £250.

Crappy light for photo, but the colour is a sort of lichen green. They also have unpainted in solid oak - same price.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you need a stepladder to feed it?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Do you need a stepladder to feed it?


Nah. I just lob them in basketball style.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

That's just ridiculous ! In a good way. Remember when phones came out with big screens - people thought it was ridiculous (and now everyone has one). Think the same is happening with grinders !


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality! Now that is a step up and a half, equally at home grading topsoil 

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Such a beast of a grinder! Basketball style Lol!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Might want to avoid hanging off the rim after a jump shot though, just in case you get dragged in and ground up,eek!

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Might want to avoid hanging off the rim after a jump shot though, just in case you get dragged in and ground up,eek!
> 
> John


I've been concentrating in the 3-pointers rather than any Michael Jordanesque moves. Safer that way.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That is awesome ! I like that you have a Tea Towel under the Compaq, is this to stop a crater forming ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Well documented that Dalek's can now climb stairs however they can't gain traction on a tea towel ( thus reducing the chance of being exterminated whilst you sleep...)

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Actually it's a handmade African placemat.

Handmade African placemats are a dalek's Achilles heel.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Achilles wheel surely?

Daleks have gone all soft and 'new man' these days and the sink plunger arm is now complemented by a stainless steel Loofah attachment. "EXFOLIATE! EXFOLIATE!"


----------

